# Glencoe 1/330 K-Class Blimp



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is my take on the model, having it just docked and the last man on the ladder. I made the decals on the base to reflect the historical info on this Blimp.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Having it just whatnow?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

hickery, dockery, dick nice build


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool build.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice. different, cool.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Is that a Freudian slip in the description, especially considering the phallic shape of the model? 
Great build-ip, I have never seen one of these in the LHS, how big is it?


----------

